# BRAS - After Show Pub Meet Hornchurch Essex :)



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Is anyone interested in meeting up at a Pub(does a Bear poo in the woods) after the Brentwood Show on 4th July 2009?

I dont know the Pubs in the area so any input would be grateful. But there is a Harvester in Brentwood, The Golden Fleece, 101 London Road, Brentwood, Essex, CM14 4NP. There is no Beer Garden there, but there is a small Patio area and they serve food all day. This could be the place unless anyone knows any better.

The Pub we choose must.

1, Sell Beer
2, Serve Food
3, Have lots of Parking
4, Have a tolerant Manager
5, Not phone Pest Control on seeing the odd Snake or Furry thing running about.

Also, I promise not to accidently throw chips at anyone.:whistling2:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*Sorry.*

Sorry I forgot

6, Topless Bar Staff:flrt:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hmmm, well they are usually good.. as you know dude :2thumb:..
i'm in, so with me there will be about 15 people lol.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

kato said:


> Sorry I forgot
> 
> 6, Topless Bar Staff:flrt:


male aussie muscular topless bar staff would actually be a bonus :whistling2:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

wohic said:


> male aussie muscular topless bar staff would actually be a bonus :whistling2:


I'm in!!


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

wohic said:


> male aussie muscular topless bar staff would actually be a bonus :whistling2:





vetdebbie said:


> I'm in!!


Well I am sure that Nigel(CornMorphs) and I could don Cork Strung hats and sing a couple lines of "Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport" for you ladies if you like?

But I meant Topless Ladies. But whatever takes your fancy.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

kato said:


> Well I am sure that Nigel(CornMorphs) and I could don Cork Strung hats and sing a couple lines of "Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport" for you ladies if you like?
> 
> But I meant Topless Ladies. But whatever takes your fancy.:Na_Na_Na_Na:



good god man we are planning to eat there, that would be plain wrong.....


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

We will be there.. Nothing new though we are always at a meet after any show lol.

Liz


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi everyone.. Just a thought but what is wrong with the place we normally go to after the show. I know its about 8 miles away but.. We know it.. it has a big garden and they dont seem to get fed up with us lol.

Liz


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*Cool Idea*



Liz_n_Mark said:


> Hi everyone.. Just a thought but what is wrong with the place we normally go to after the show. I know its about 8 miles away but.. We know it.. it has a big garden and they dont seem to get fed up with us lol.
> 
> Liz


Thats not a bad idea, apart from not remembering the Name of it or where it is. Its got a huge Beer Garden and I don't think RFUK have been banned from it ............yet!!!


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

kato said:


> Thats not a bad idea, apart from not remembering the Name of it or where it is. Its got a huge Beer Garden and I don't think RFUK have been banned from it ............yet!!!


 
the harvester abbs cross lane, i may make an appearence after i've dropped of anything unsold back home, but i only live about 20 mins away from there so not far


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Hornechurch........... :whistling2:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

it's

The Compasses
125 Abbs Cross Lane
Hornchurch
Essex
RM12 4XS


----------



## Swans (Oct 24, 2007)

Me and some of the people from west london were up for a pint afterwards. Anyone want to really grab the bull by the horns and finalise the official RFUK pub meet, at the moment we'll all end up in different pubs!!! Big beer garden sounds perfect, topless bar staff however.......well.......yes.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

_* The Compasses*_
_* 125 Abbs Cross Lane*_
_* Hornchurch*_
_* Essex*_
_* RM12 4XS



official
*_​


----------



## Swans (Oct 24, 2007)

wohic said:


> _*The Compasses*_
> 
> _*125 Abbs Cross Lane*_
> _*Hornchurch*_
> ...


 
DONE! See you at the bar for a :cheers: and maybe a bit of the old :roll2:before get too :crazy:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Well as per we will be there lol.. 

Liz


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

kato said:


> Well I am sure that Nigel(CornMorphs) and I could don Cork Strung hats and sing a couple lines of "Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport" for you ladies if you like?
> 
> But I meant Topless Ladies. But whatever takes your fancy.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 why not... probably got bigger moobs than most women anyway lol


wohic said:


> good god man we are planning to eat there, that would be plain wrong.....


 yeah, was a bit of a rough thought lol


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice work Jubbers... see you there.

Also, anyone know who Mel has been talking about in regards to water and buckets... :whistling2:


----------



## kerryrep22 (Jun 10, 2008)

sounds like it could be a fun one, :lol2: but think im gonna be finished too early though. though im a bit gutted if im gonna miss out on Nige's moobs though, :lol:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Nice work Jubbers... see you there.
> 
> Also, anyone know who Mel has been talking about in regards to water and buckets... :whistling2:


 
I don't think they will let Mel do buckets in the Pub.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Great...why couldnt you have picked a pub that was nearer to the show.......sod driving another 8 miles.... im already doing a 200+mile round trip just for the show !


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> Great...why couldnt you have picked a pub that was nearer to the show.......sod driving another 8 miles.... im already doing a 200+mile round trip just for the show !


we have used this pub for the last 4 years, quite a few of us are driving 200 plus miles and another 8 makes little difference, we know the foods good and the place is plenty big enough (loads usually meet up at these RfUk pub meets) so it seems to make sense to stick with that pub, sorry it does not suit you .


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

Woohoo - Looking good. Thanks for organising another meet. See you there!

Ads


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> Great...why couldnt you have picked a pub that was nearer to the show.......sod driving another 8 miles.... im already doing a 200+mile round trip just for the show !


I asked for everyones input at the start of this Thread, but did'nt get much input - perhaps you could of said then rather than later. The main reason that we chose the Compasses in Hornchurch, is that it is large enough to accomodate the normal amount of RFUK'ers that show. I did contact a couple of pubs in the area of Brentwood and they really did not have the facilities for us. The food is ok at the Compasses to.

Plus, keep your eyes out for a Six Foot Chicken, A Chineseman selling DVD's, flying Chips, a jealous lady, possibly a Moob dance, wild snakes, an old lady stroking young mens legs, possible lesbian acts and but highly unlikely SnakesRGrreat smiling - rare as rocking horse poo that one. 

So you can stick to a pub in Brentwood or your more than welcome to join us - trust me it is worth it!!!! Oh and if you do join us, under no circumstances say that you can give as good as you can get in banter terms.

We all hope that you can join us.

PS Tigger79 said that he woulkd buy the drinks.:whistling2:


----------



## kerryrep22 (Jun 10, 2008)

wow, all the drinks, what a big wallet he must have!! :whistling2:


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

kato said:


> I asked for everyones input at the start of this Thread, but did'nt get much input - perhaps you could of said then rather than later. The main reason that we chose the Compasses in Hornchurch, is that it is large enough to accomodate the normal amount of RFUK'ers that show. I did contact a couple of pubs in the area of Brentwood and they really did not have the facilities for us. The food is ok at the Compasses to.
> 
> Plus, keep your eyes out for a Six Foot Chicken, A Chineseman selling DVD's, flying Chips, a jealous lady, possibly a Moob dance, wild snakes, an old lady stroking young mens legs, possible lesbian acts and but highly unlikely SnakesRGrreat smiling - rare as rocking horse poo that one.
> 
> ...


I wasnt worried about the big garden or the great food....i was looking forward to the topless barmaids !!:2thumb:

I didnt see the thread until yesterday....im not an addict to this forum...unlike some of the nutters on here !! :lol2:

Well i'll see what time i have left.....what time are you all meeting at the pub......is it straight after the show finishes ?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> I wasnt worried about the big garden or the great food....i was looking forward to the topless barmaids !!:2thumb:
> 
> I didnt see the thread until yesterday....im not an addict to this forum...unlike some of the nutters on here !! :lol2:
> 
> Well i'll see what time i have left.....what time are you all meeting at the pub......is it straight after the show finishes ?


yes, and some will pootle off earlier than that, people seem to start making their way towards the alcohol at 2 ish


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

Ive still got to wait till 15/6/2010 :blush: 

next year ill join you


----------

